# Barless ice? or will change after molt?



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

This is my first offspring from by muffed saxon ice pair. the hen is spangled and cock white bared. and the chick is barless? or will he become bared or spangled after molt?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sure looks barless from the photo, both parents would have to be split for barless to get it . Do you know their ancestry?

regards Gordon
.....


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

12Ka-6 said:


> Do you know their ancestry?
> 
> regards Gordon
> .....


I have no idea about their ancestors i this and another ice pair from Danny Joe Humphrey aka color pigeons.com last fall


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

He truly is barless, This pair has mostly had barless offspring even though the hen is spangled and the cock bared

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=923628864328213&set=oa.650598495062051&type=3&theater


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I doubt the bars will come after the fact but the spangling may come, I have seen that.


----------

